# Are these really South American cichlids



## jrsygal (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought these three fellows (um, at least one is a gal actually - we have babies) about two years ago. I was told by the guy at Petco that they are South American cichlids, but the pictures I've seen look nothing like these. I think they look like Manguense cichlids (Jaguar cichlids) but they are only maybe 4 inches end to end.

Any ideas? Also, I think the dark one is the female as she was vigorously protecting the free swimmers. Is that correct?

Thanks - I am new to this, but really like the cichlids and want to learn what I can.


----------



## jrsygal (Jun 2, 2011)

Here are the photos. The forum wouldn't allow me to attach links to my first post.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

They do appear to be _managuensis_. Most chain store employees don't know enough to differentiate between CA and SA Cichlids.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Definitely jags, what size tank are they in?


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *jrsygal*,

Congratulations on the babies. Although I have not personally kept these cichlids I am fairly certain they are Parachromis managuensis from Central America. However, it is interesting that after two years they are only 4 inches as these cichlids can reach 18+ inches. What size tank are they in? How often and what do you feed them?

A cichlid's growth can be stunted my small tank size, poor water quality, or under feeding when young. I am not saying this is the issue for you. In reality if you tank is currently working out then it might be ok. I have a small tank with small yellow labs in it. I tried to pick the smallest male for breeding, but it is likely they could be stunted.

Thank you for sharing the pictures, the dark one looks great.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jrsygal (Jun 2, 2011)

Well...they were living in a 10-gallon tank (yikes) because I didn't know enough to question the pet store guidance. I just moved the three adults to a 29-gallon tank and left the babies in the 10-gallon tank for now. Other than one fight a year ago when one was somewhat smaller than the others (I quarantined him until he got as bigger), they have been co-existing peacefully.

They have turned out to be pretty cool fish!



Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> Definitely jags, what size tank are they in?


----------



## jrsygal (Jun 2, 2011)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *jrsygal*,
> 
> Congratulations on the babies. Although I have not personally kept these cichlids I am fairly certain they are Parachromis managuensis from Central America. However, it is interesting that after two years they are only 4 inches as these cichlids can reach 18+ inches. What size tank are they in? How often and what do you feed them?
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt. I feed them the mini cichlid granules twice a day. I'm curious to see if they will grow bigger now that they are in a larger tank. The dark one is my favorite too


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

So you've had three jags in a 10gal tank for two years? Really? Just ONE would need about a 90-125gal tank. Most people wouldn't try keeping three in something that size. It's good that you've upgraded their tank, but it just simply is no where NEAR large enough for these fish. They are probably seriously stunted from living in such a small tank for two years. You really should consider finding new homes for them if you can't provide a tank more in the 6ft. range.


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

SinisterKisses said:


> So you've had three jags in a 10gal tank for two years? Really? Just ONE would need about a 90-125gal tank. Most people wouldn't try keeping three in something that size. It's good that you've upgraded their tank, but it just simply is no where NEAR large enough for these fish. They are probably seriously stunted from living in such a small tank for two years. You really should consider finding new homes for them if you can't provide a tank more in the 6ft. range.


+1


----------



## jrsygal (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Now I know. I am amazed at the bad information I received at the pet store. I definitely want them to be happy and healthy. I'll have to try to find a new home.

Will they reach their intended size once in a larger enviroment, or are they stunted for life?


----------



## apistomaster (Jun 22, 2006)

While you wait and hope for them to get large, don't hold your breath.
2 years in 10 gal should prevent them from reaching a third of their potential size.
It is amazing they didn't fight until you only had one stunted Cichlid.


----------

